# iMovie sur iPad 2



## Tchak (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

L'application iMovie de l'iPad3 devrait fonctionner avec une résolution moins élevée j'imagine, peut-on ou pourra-t-on l'installer sur un iPad2 vous pensez ?

Merci d'avance
Tchak


----------



## Maxoubx (8 Mars 2012)

oui compatible


----------



## Tchak (8 Mars 2012)

Merci. Est-ce que ce sera la même version d'iOS donc en gros toutes les applications compatibles sur l'iPad2 ?


----------



## Cblogpad (9 Mars 2012)

Je donne une possibilité sur mon mini blog d'installer iMovie 1.3 sur iOS 5.0.1 on peut donc tout à fait regretter qu'apple ne mette pas à disposition ces nouveau outils pour l'ios 5.0.1 alors qu'ils sont pleinement fonctionnels c'est là : http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/

Par contre c'est juste pour un essai, si cela vous plaît, il faut restauré en 5.1 et acheter l'application.


----------

